# Διεθνές συνέδριο «Δημόσιο χρέος και πολιτικές λιτότητας στην Ευρώπη: Η απάντηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς»



## Elsa (Mar 12, 2011)

Συνέδριο με τίτλο _«Δημόσιο χρέος και πολιτικές λιτότητας στην Ευρώπη: Η απάντηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς»_ και θέμα το δημόσιο χρέος και τις πολιτικές λιτότητας που επιβάλλονται στην Ευρώπη, στο φόντο της παγκόσμιας καπιταλιστικής κρίσης, διοργανώνεται από το Κόμμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς, τον ΣΥΝ και το Ινστιτούτο Πουλαντζάς. 
Ξεκίνησε προχτές, στο Cine Κεραμεικός και τελειώνει αύριο και αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να το παρακολουθήσει, μεταδίδεται ζωντανά από διάφορους ιστότοπουςThe Press Project, Red Notebook, στο Κόκκινο κλπ)

Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα του Συνεδρίου μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο ιστολόγιο της διοργάνωσης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποιες από τις τοποθετήσεις, αλλά το λάιβ μού ήταν αδύνατο. Αν ανέβουν κάπου σε βιντεάκια, ενημερώστε κι εμάς.


----------

